# GKA Website



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to advise that due to BT's decision to withdraw free webhosting, the site at www.portisheadradio.co.uk is currently down. I am taking this opportunity to redesign and upgrade the site with a view to relaunching it in the new year.

I will advise when the new site is up and running.

73 and season's greetings to all.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank you Larry. Same to you.

John T


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for that Larry and a Happy Xmas to you also
Rgds
Denis


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done Larry. Do BT deserve the a*se*holes of the year award or what?


----------

